# Keymap problemen in X

## stijn

Hallo,

het pobleem: ik kan geen backslash typen. Waarlijk jammer als je moet programmeren. In de console werkt ze wel, in X typt het een pipe ( | ).

de instellingen in XF86Config zijn:

```

Section "InputDevice"

                                                                                

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "be"

                                                                                

EndSection

```

Ik heb een azerty toetsenbord met 108 knoppekes (3 extra knoppen voor sleep/shutdown/nogiets, nooit gebruikt. pc108 van XkbLayout maken doet het ook niet... Iemand een suggestie?

stijn

----------

## microbrain

misschien:

Option "RightAlt" "ModeShift"

misschien:

Option "XkbSymbols" "compose:ralt"

Ben voor 't moment zelf aan't sukkelen met toetsenbord, vandaar da'k op deze post terecht kwam, cheerios

----------

## Raskas

probeer eens andere keyboard modellen, misschien ligt het daaraan.

de Rules en Layout staan hetzelfde ingevuld als bij mij... en bij mij werkten nu alle toetsen.

Er is wel een tijdje geleden een probleem geweest met X met het toetsenbord, men kon  geen ~ enzo nietmeer typen... de oplossing daarvoor staat in een van de vorige duscussies (ook nog in de Duth-forums)

----------

## microbrain

momenteel heb ik dit staan:

Section "InputDevice"                                                                               

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"                                                                         

    Driver      "Keyboard"                                                                          

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"                                                                    

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"                                                                    

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"                                                               

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"                                                                   

    Option "XkbModel"   "logitech"                                                                  

    Option "XkbLayout"  "be"                                                                        

EndSection      

(Feitelijk moest ik gewoon die Option "RightAlt" verwijderen dus)

succes r mee

----------

## boemba

Gelden deze oplossingen ook als je AltGr in het geheel niet werkt?

----------

## dabooty

dit is opgelost in de xfree cvs, maar blijkbaar is de nieuwste file opnieuw niet goed en moet je de vorige revision downloaden:

wget -O /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/be http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/~checkout~/xc/programs/xkbcomp/symbols/pc/be?rev=1.3&content-type=text/plain

setxkbmap "be" 

zie ook:

http://linux.be/index.phtml?nc=&dl=linux.news&s_s=4&dt=432

----------

## boemba

bedankt, dat ga ik direct uitproberen

----------

## Guest

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=52317
> 
> 

 

ik dacht dat de meeste vlamingen een us/english (qwerty) keyboard hadden?

----------

## Stuartje

Euh, dan denk je toch verkeerd.

Wij werken hier voornamelijk met azerty  :Smile: 

----------

## boemba

Toen ik mijn nieuw toetsenbord bestelde wou ik eigenljk een duits indeling, want dat typt nog sneller vind ik persoonlijk.

Heeft er iemand een idee waar ik kleine tux stickertjes kan kopen voor op mijn windowstoetsen te kleven. Ik had al gekeken op cherry.de maar die leveren geen zwarte keyboards met een tux ipv een windows logo

----------

## boemba

Ik heb bovenstaande stappen ondernomen maar wanneer ik

xkbmap "be" doe krijg ik volgende melding:

error loading new keymap description, 

zie ik iets over het hoofd?

Met vriendelijke groeten

----------

## dabooty

 *Quote:*   

> wget -O /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/pc/be http://cvsweb.xfree86.org/cvsweb/~checkout~/xc/programs/xkbcomp/symbols/pc/be?rev=1.3&content-type=text/plain

 

dit moet op 1 lijn

----------

## boemba

het wget commando had ik al gedaan, ik heb het nu nog een keer opnieuw gedaan en daarna terug setxkbmap "be" maar ik krijg nog steeds dezeflde foutmelding. Moet ik ergens nog ne softlink maken ofzo?

----------

## dabooty

geen idee, maar dat werkte bij mij toen ik nog redhat gebruikte

bij gentoo lijkt de backslash goed te gaan \\\

----------

## boemba

Het is niet alleen de backslash die het niet doet, het zijn alle toetsen in combinatie met AltGr, dus ik denk dat het misschien ergens anders aan moet liggen

----------

